# How windy is too windy.



## Flakey (6 Jan 2020)

Forecast tomorrow is for 50mph winds.
10 mile commute INTO it. Too windy?

If it's OK - what would others deem "too windy"?


----------



## vickster (6 Jan 2020)

Would be far too windy for me, effort and safety wise. I'll ride in up to 15-20mph winds...it's meant to be enjoyable cycling (even a commute), not torture (or made more dangerous)


----------



## Flakey (6 Jan 2020)

Good point. Let's hope my boss agrees 😉😁


----------



## vickster (6 Jan 2020)

Flakey said:


> Good point. Let's hope my boss agrees 😉😁


No other ways to get to work? (unless you are contracted to cycle to work)...10 miles you could walk in under 3 hours 

Presumably those are forecast gusts, what's the average forecast?


----------



## geocycle (6 Jan 2020)

For commuting, if the gusts are forecast less than 45 mph I’ll cycle the 5 mile direct route using the most sheltered urban route. If much more than that I’ll get the bus. For a leisure cycle I’ll not bother if average wind speed is greater than 20 mph.


----------



## CXRAndy (6 Jan 2020)

Ive been out in gales, blown all over the place. I was so slow into wind literally just a few miles per hour. Then when turned with the wind doing nearly 30mph on a MTB hardly pedalling.

Dangerous dont do it.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (6 Jan 2020)

The 50mph probably refers to gusts and unless your route is over an exposed hilltop you're very unlikely to experience anything like that in reality. 

It wouldn't worry me, I suspect idiot drivers on an average calm day are far more dangerous than any amount of wind.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> The 50mph probably refers to gusts and unless your route is over an exposed hilltop you're very unlikely to experience anything like that in reality.
> 
> It wouldn't worry me, I suspect idiot drivers on an average calm day are far more dangerous than any amount of wind.


What about getting blown in front of an idiot driver who hadn't anticipated a sudden gust of powerful crosswind hitting you...?  

I got blown off my bike in Spain once. It took off like a kite and I had to wrestle it back onto the road to stop it going over the barrier and down a ravine! I turned and headed back to the hotel and almost got clobbered by wheelie bins tumbling across the road.


----------



## vickster (6 Jan 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> The 50mph probably refers to gusts and unless your route is over an exposed hilltop you're very unlikely to experience anything like that in reality.
> 
> It wouldn't worry me, I suspect idiot drivers on an average calm day are far more dangerous than any amount of wind.


It’s the potentially being blown into the path of a driver that is the dangerous bit however, and it could be hard to argue you weren’t responsible if unable to control the bike


----------



## Slick (6 Jan 2020)

Lots will claim otherwise but 50mph is far too much for me as well. I remember having to pedal downhill on the Erskine bridge a few times but that was the exception and the wind always dropped once you got across. 

Still doesn't mean I wouldn't get to work though.


----------



## Johnsop99 (6 Jan 2020)

My limit is 30mph average gusting to 40mph. If the forecast exceeds one of these figures then I don't go out. Watch out for gusts coming from sidestreets in town and gates in hedges in the countryside.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jan 2020)

It's not so much head, or tail, winds that are the problem
It's the side-winds that can (quite literally) be lethal

As for headwinds.... good clues are;
*1.* Having to pedal, on 'little-ring' downhill
*2.* Not being able to breathe out properly, due to the wind in your face!!
*3 *.Having glasses, be they prescription or 'sunglasses', whipped off your face, when you turn to check over shoulder 
(had it happen with an old pair of Mumbos that had a cracked frame, so a loose fit)


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Jan 2020)

I’ve been caught out in some very nasty wind conditions. I’ve only got off and walked because of a 50 gusting to 70 mph cross wind, crossing a high bridge, near me. It’s busy, and there are buses and trucks passing, so trying to ride over in that, wasn’t a brilliant idea.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Jan 2020)

Bit windy in Capetown


View: https://youtu.be/AZRU9y-BZF8


----------



## Flakey (6 Jan 2020)

Thanks for all the advice folks. The forecast is, I think, 50mph gusts (don't know what the constant wind speed is to be). 
Not to be too bad for the morning commute. Think I'll take running gear with me and if the winds too bad on the return commute I'll leave the bike and run home.


----------



## Twilkes (6 Jan 2020)

Weather forecasts take windspeed at a height of about 20-30 metres iirc, the windspeed at ground level will be much less, especially if there are buildings nearby, so people tend to overestimate the windspeed they experience, if not their physical effects. Used to have to lean sideways to make it past Ocean Terminal on the exposed Leith peninsula, but once around the corner it was back to normal again.

I've often wondered why there are no airspeed gauges for bikes - maybe there are.....


----------



## sleuthey (6 Jan 2020)

Flakey said:


> If it's OK - what would others deem "too windy"?


Sainsbury's Lentil Curry. 

Oh sorry, with you now, 45 mph gusts for me. My commute is through the suburbs with terrace/semis on either side of the road which shield me. 



Flakey said:


> Forecast tomorrow is for 50mph winds.10 mile commute INTO it.


I assume where you live is the same as Bristol where the wind will change direction for your return commute? 😉


----------



## vickster (6 Jan 2020)

sleuthey said:


> Sainsbury's Lentil Curry.
> 
> Oh sorry, with you now, 45 mph gusts for me. My commute is through the suburbs with terrace/semis on either side of the road which shield me.
> 
> I assume where you live is the same as Bristol where the wind will change direction for your return commute? 😉


Should make his/her 10 mile run feel like 5 then


----------



## Flakey (6 Jan 2020)

The wind always blows in the same direction round here - "against"


----------



## screenman (6 Jan 2020)

Flakey said:


> The wind always blows in the same direction round here - "against"



You live in Lincolnshire as well then, no hills, few houses and long straight roads.


----------



## 12boy (6 Jan 2020)

Being picked up and moved a few feet over in the path of a car is not good, nor is being knocked over while turning. Can't said I enjoy fighting 25 mph headwinds, either. Sometimes in winter I will go anyway since I need a fix of bike medicine so bad. 10 miles of 25 + headwinds would leave me whipped. A shorter ride would be in order for me.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jan 2020)

Cars passing in a crosswind may indeed blow you off the road, as @12boy says. I usually limit to 30mph gusts, as it gets futile beyond that. I rode in 30 mph winds over the weekend, and even without traffic, the wind buffeting you is no picnic, nor does it improve bike handling. I might look at a mixed commute, ride to the bus or train, and get most of the rest of the way home .


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Bit windy in Capetown
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/AZRU9y-BZF8



Ha ha - that's what happened to me in Spain! 

Here's a similar video...


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Jan 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Bit windy in Capetown
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/AZRU9y-BZF8



Bikes too light?


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Jan 2020)

I once spoke to an older cyclist at a cafe stop who said he doesn't go out if the forecast is any more than 15mph.

That's probably out of a combination of safety and enjoyment considerations.

I've been gusted about a metre across the road a couple of times, on both occasions I was passing a T junction.

An experienced cyclist would have predicted what might happen.

No idea what the wind speed was, but it would have been nothing like 50mph.


----------



## Stompier (7 Jan 2020)

Twilkes said:


> I've often wondered why there are no airspeed gauges for bikes - maybe there are.....



Think about it?


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Jan 2020)

Have cycled into winds of 40kph plus, maybe a lot plus, but agree about being wary of strong gusting sidewinds. Dangerous.


----------



## vickster (7 Jan 2020)

The OP does say mph and not kph. There’s quite a difference. 40 kph is around 25mph at a rough guess (not that I’d go out willingly in that either)


----------



## dave r (7 Jan 2020)

When the winds blowing the tree's out the back horizontal, or I go out and find I can't cycle in a straight line, then it's too windy.


----------



## Twilkes (7 Jan 2020)

Another thing I've noticed is my heavier wide bar hybrid is much more stable in crosswinds than a road bike, which seems more susceptible to being blown sideways and has less leverage to counteract it. The measure was 15mph sidewinds and 30mph gusts this morning and it was fine, if a little harder work than usual, even right next to the river where you'd expect the wind to be howling through.


----------



## snorri (7 Jan 2020)

I often look at the flag in a neighbouring garden in order to help estimate wind speed and direction before leaving home on my bike. Earlier it was flapping quite vigorously, now I see it has been taken down................no cycling today((.


----------



## MichaelW2 (7 Jan 2020)

With side winds, you have to lean into the wind. If a truck or van overtakes it can block the wind, leaving you leaning into nothing.
Gusting wind from the side is highly dangerous and you need to be aware of big vehicles.
Blown debris can also be a danger.


----------



## 12boy (7 Jan 2020)

Both my Brompton and Xootr Swift ( 20 inch folder) seem better in the wind than my 26 and 700c bikes, but aren't as good with ice and snow. Of course, here it's both in the winter. A common sight on the interstate highways on windy days are blown over semi trucks (18 wheeiers, lorries, vans). There's a good reason for teepee and in Mongolia, yurts.


----------



## snorri (7 Jan 2020)

A breezy day on the Bealach.
On the brighter side, there are no trees to get blown over and close the road.


----------



## Slick (7 Jan 2020)

snorri said:


> A breezy day on the Bealach.
> On the brighter side, there are no trees to get blown over and close the road.
> View attachment 499564


South Uist looks positively balmy though.


----------



## snorri (7 Jan 2020)

Slick said:


> South Uist looks positively balmy though.


I hear the beaches are mobbed.


----------



## 12boy (7 Jan 2020)

I imagine you've heard this with other locales....when there are hundred mph winds off Florida they call it a hurricane. When it happens in Muddy Gap Wyoming, we call it Tuesday.


----------



## simongt (8 Jan 2020)

When trucks & the like begin to wander over the road or pieces of tree are blown into the roads you're on.


----------



## MrGrumpy (9 Jan 2020)

When the Forth Road Bridge is shut to cyclists and pedestrians


----------



## Threevok (9 Jan 2020)

I was going to say, when there's a yellow warning of wind

However, I commuted this morning in such conditions


----------



## presta (9 Jan 2020)

I really don't know what wind speeds I've ridden in, but if you're touring in the middle of nowhere, and committed, you don't really have any choice. I remember crossing Tan Hill in a hoolie, with every gust throwing me out into the middle of the road and too much wind noise to hear the traffic coming. Fortunately it's a fairly quiet road.


----------



## snorri (9 Jan 2020)

Threevok said:


> I was going to say, when there's a yellow warning of wind. However, I commuted this morning in such conditions


Did the actual conditions justify the yellow warning?
There would be a lot less traffic on my local road network if all of the 'high winds on bridges' warnings were heeded.


----------



## Threevok (9 Jan 2020)

snorri said:


> Did the actual conditions justify the yellow warning?
> There would be a lot less traffic on my local road network if all of the 'high winds on bridges' warnings were heeded.



Yes they did, but did little to deter the school run traffic of normal


----------



## lane (9 Jan 2020)

Gusting at 50KPH (31MPH) is in my experince is OK. Gusting over 60KPH (37MPH) I probably stay indoors. Gusting at 50MPH I would definitely stay indoors unless I had a ferry or train to catch.


----------



## Signum-GB (9 Jan 2020)

Me personally if it's blowing a gale, wouldnt cycle in (11 mile commute on average). If its calm going in and blustery coming home, then I have to suck it up and try going a sheltered route home. For the reason I dont want to blown over into traffic behind and in front of me.


----------



## Flakey (9 Jan 2020)

Well... I did cycle on Tuesday in 50mph gusts  In all seriousness - not nice at all. Luckily the roads I use are, for the most part, very quiet. Got up one hill fairly easy only to get to the exposed to, turn into a head wind and find myself to progress even on the small ring and large sprocket. Certainly didn't get any Strava achievemts.


----------



## Signum-GB (11 Feb 2020)

Well in this weather just now, safe to say I am taking the bus! 11 miles in those blustery winds doesnt appeal to me!


----------



## carlosfandangus (11 Feb 2020)

Its gale to severe gale force here in the Isle of Man, ferry has not sailed for two days and is not scheduled to sail for another two!! 34 mph steady westerly gusting at over 50, parts of the Island are seeing 60 mph gusts, mail plane has not made it in today either and other inbound/outbound flights have been cancelled over the last few days...... its not cycling weather, just driven to the north of the island using the coast road, less windy than over the mountain road and I could see a few tankers/freight vessels at sea, close in, taking shelter from the wind/waves


----------



## Ian H (11 Feb 2020)

I have to admit to having been out in all kinds of weather: headwinds hard enough to require use of the granny ring; gusts that make it difficult to stay on the tarmac (on exposed moorland roads); bits of wood being blown out of trees; and all that often with a good soaking in freezing driven rain. 
But then, it would be boring if it was fine and sunny all the time, wouldn't it.


----------



## snorri (12 Feb 2020)

Even the Tegenwindfietsen 2020 event had to be called off half way through as wind conditions became overwhelming.
https://cyclingtips.com/2020/02/silly-spectacular-dutch-headwind-cycling-championships/


----------



## mjr (12 Feb 2020)

Signum-GB said:


> Well in this weather just now, safe to say I am taking the bus! 11 miles in those blustery winds doesnt appeal to me!


11 miles in a rectangular box in gusting crosswinds with no control and the driver trying to keep to a schedule appeals even less to me!

I was out in the 40 and 50mph winds. 40 is OK but tough. 50 becomes a challenge to aim at the occasional metre-wide narrow gaps to access certain useful cycle short-cuts - doable but tough and easy to tire your arms by grabbing the bars too tight. Stuff keeps getting blown onto the roads too. Not only trees. The A1078 is closed because there's an industrial unit roof on it and they can't start to clear it until today now the wind dropped.

I've ridden on the open fens in 65mph. The end got broken off the mudguard by the wind and generally exposed things like brake cables and the electric wires were getting battered. I won't rush to ride in that again.


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Feb 2020)

Flakey said:


> Well... I did cycle on Tuesday in 50mph gusts  In all seriousness - not nice at all. Luckily the roads I use are, for the most part, very quiet. Got up one hill fairly easy only to get to the exposed to, turn into a head wind and find myself to progress even on the small ring and large sprocket. Certainly didn't get any Strava achievemts.


I know it's a month ago... but wondering what alternative options you had to cycling to work?

For me it's a choice of ride or walk and I'd rather spend less time out in hazardous weather than more, so I'll almost always opt for the ride.


----------



## Saluki (12 Feb 2020)

I didn't go out on Sunday or yesterday. I did get a quick 11 miles done on Monday though, as the wind dropped and the rain stopped. I need to get out today.


----------



## Threevok (12 Feb 2020)

First day back for me today too. Glad to be back on the bike


----------



## carlosfandangus (12 Feb 2020)

Me too, not been out since the 7th, that's when the wind really started to ramp up, it should die down this afternoon so a quick 10 it is... hopefully


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Feb 2020)

Depends how variable the wind speed is and whether it is a cross wind or straight on. A strong but steady wind with minor gusting is fine, variable winds with really strong side gusts can really put you in danger.


----------



## Ashimoto (13 Feb 2020)

Its been pretty bad here in Wigan the last couple of days but ive manged to get out and do a few miles. Not too bad in built up areas but i went out the other day into the country and the cross winds from the open fields were pretty bad. Once or twice i was nearly in the hedges. Stll wont stop me from going out though


----------



## carlosfandangus (13 Feb 2020)

Went out and did 18 yesterday, mainly off road (disused) railway track a bit breezy but nice and calm compared to how it has been, last night out with the dogs and it was eerily calm, no wind at all.... lets wait for the next storm at the weekend (Dennis)


----------



## carlosfandangus (13 Feb 2020)

Went out and did 18 yesterday, mainly off road (disused) railway track a bit breezy but nice and calm compared to how it has been, last night out with the dogs and it was eerily calm, no wind at all.... lets wait for the next storm at the weekend (Dennis)


----------



## snorri (14 Feb 2020)

I think this is too windy.....

View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1228235925735403521


----------



## andrew_s (14 Feb 2020)

Twilkes said:


> I've often wondered why there are no airspeed gauges for bikes - maybe there are.....


There are handheld meters.
The Skywatch Meteos has a tripod thread on the bottom and hence would lend itself to being mounted off the front of the handlebars.
It's also omnidirectional, and hence doesn't need pointing at the wind in the event of strong crosswinds.

Occasional strong winds can be entertaining, provided you're fit enough to cope with the extra work.
One I do remember was a 200k audax that had reports of a barn blowing across the road, and some riders being blown clear across the A420 (Chippenham to Marshfield) onto the verge on the other side. I'd taken a diversionary route in the lanes, so only had about 400 m of the A420 to do.
I've also found a tree across the road that wasn't there earlier in the ride.

Generally, larger riders cope better than smaller ones.


----------



## Milzy (23 Feb 2020)

Three of my club mates went out into the gales yesterday. They seemed to really enjoy it. I get the impression they get a feel good factor about been 'tough' but to me it's stupid because been on the road is already dangerous enough on a calm good weather day.
I'm watching Mike Cotty on the Col Collective desperate to venture out. It's a good job I like indoor training.


----------



## mjr (23 Feb 2020)

The road is dangerous? Are you in Chile or summat?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Feb 2020)

Unless the winds are over 70mph and gusting up to 100 mph it doesn’t affect you all that much other than slowing you down.


----------



## rivers (23 Feb 2020)

I rode in my club's 10 mile TT yesterday. The last half was straight into the wind, and it was tough. I don't like my carbon bike in the wind...


----------



## PaulSB (23 Feb 2020)

Too windy is when you don't feel comfortable/confident. For me that is 25mph+ with gusts.

I don't set out under those circumstances.


----------



## HLaB (23 Feb 2020)

Depends on the terrain, I wouldn't cycle over the Forth Road Bridge in gusts over 30mph but Ive cycled in the Trossachs in gusts of 120mph


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Mar 2020)

HLaB said:


> Depends on the terrain, I wouldn't cycle over the Forth Road Bridge in gusts over 30mph but Ive cycled in the Trossachs in gusts of 120mph



You just have to make sure the wind is blowing you in towards the bridge. On the Severn bridge you ride on the appropriate side depending which side the wind is blowing from.


----------



## mjr (10 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> You just have to make sure the wind is blowing you in towards the bridge. On the Severn bridge you ride on the appropriate side depending which side the wind is blowing from.


Whereas at Avonmouth, you don't have a choice!


----------



## Kryton521 (10 Mar 2020)

Coastal? I try and choose the direction of my rides so the wind throws me into the verge rather than into oncoming traffic. Got it wrong once and found myself heading straight for a very large volvo! Not funny!


----------



## Brandane (10 Mar 2020)

If the neighbour's washing is flapping on the line, then it's too windy. 
If there is no washing out, then it's too wet. 
For me, cycling is a source of enjoyment, not endurance. I'm too old for that nonsense .


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Mar 2020)

Soon as it gets into double figures I find it hard going so don’t venture far.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Soon as it gets into double figures I find it hard going so don’t venture far.



That would be most days though!


----------



## All uphill (10 Mar 2020)

I'm not sure I can remember how to cycle in still air.

I'll probably fall off.


----------



## dodgy (10 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Unless the winds are over 70mph and gusting up to 100 mph it doesn’t affect you all that much other than slowing you down.



Ha, I've seen that kind of bravado before. It was years ago on Bikeradar and there was a really cold stretch of weather in the UK, forum divided between 'careful wimps' and the 'proper cyclists' who see going out in bad weather as some kind of badge of honour.

2 of the members of that forum suffered broken hips during that weather plus numerous other injuries. I think the thread was locked in the end as some of the 'wimps' came back to get into arguments 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Rusty Nails (10 Mar 2020)

We have a weird weather phenomenon around where I ride these days.

Every ride I go on, whether out and back or circular, 80% of it is into a headwind


----------



## dodgy (10 Mar 2020)

I've been doing lots of rides in 25mph with 40mph gusts for what seems like the whole of February, I have lost weight which I'm putting down to the extra effort required. Much above those speeds and it's a hazard for me living where I do, by necessity all my rides head out SSE and come home NNW, meaning for about 15 miles out and 15 miles on the way back of a (say) 60 mile ride is side wind, since most of our wind comes from the West. I'd much rather ride block headwind or full tailwind, it's the side winds that can catch you out.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Mar 2020)

dodgy said:


> Ha, I've seen that kind of bravado before. It was years ago on Bikeradar and there was a really cold stretch of weather in the UK, forum divided between 'careful wimps' and the 'proper cyclists' who see going out in bad weather as some kind of badge of honour.
> 
> 2 of the members of that forum suffered broken hips during that weather plus numerous other injuries. I think the thread was locked in the end as some of the 'wimps' came back to get into arguments 🤷‍♂️



It’s no bravado it’s experience. I do wish people would base responses on experience rather than some notion based on bravery.

Bravado is continuing on in conditions when you realise it’s beyond your experience and comfort. As long as you head out with the notion you can turn round at any point, then things work just fine.


----------



## dodgy (10 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> It’s no bravado it’s experience. I do wish people would base responses on experience rather than some notion based on bravery.
> 
> Bravado is continuing on in conditions when you realise it’s beyond your experience and comfort. As long as you head out with the notion you can turn round at any point, then things work just fine.



Got it, up to 69mph and 99mph gusts is fine 🤷‍♂️

Relax, it's not totally serious.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Mar 2020)

dodgy said:


> Got it, up to 69mph and 99mph gusts is fine 🤷‍♂️
> 
> Relax, it's not totally serious.



I rather think you were. But anyway, do what you want, but don’t think others as being brave going out when you wouldn’t.


----------



## dodgy (10 Mar 2020)

Just to be clear, I think people who ride in 99mph gusts are idiots


----------



## lane (10 Mar 2020)

Rather windy seems the norm now - just kinda getting used to it.


----------



## HLaB (10 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> You just have to make sure the wind is blowing you in towards the bridge. On the Severn bridge you ride on the appropriate side depending which side the wind is blowing from.


Not much choice on the FRB, they always close one side for maintenance, I can't remember when both sides were open at the the same time :-/


----------



## oldfatfool (11 Mar 2020)

When you have to get off and push down a 10% gradient then you know its a wee tad breezy


----------



## mjr (11 Mar 2020)

oldfatfool said:


> When you have to get off and push down a 10% gradient then you know its a wee tad breezy


Still not proper windy unless bits are getting blown off the bike.


----------

